# Cannot Remove AVG Anti-Virus



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

BigJim said:


> I have had major problems trying to remove AVG anti-virus from my PC. It is not as simple as going to programs and uninstalling. I have repeatedly followed AVG instructions to remove. It looks like it is gone then the next day it is right back again. I have gone through this for over a week. I have downloaded the AVG removal tool and it does not work. Anyone else have this problem.


 They have a removal tool 
https://support.avg.com/SupportArticleView?l=en&urlname=How-to-uninstall-AVG


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nealtw said:


> They have a removal tool
> https://support.avg.com/SupportArticleView?l=en&urlname=How-to-uninstall-AVG


Thanks Neal, I will try that again, so far it hasn't worked.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

BigJim said:


> Thanks Neal, I will try that again, so far it hasn't worked.


 They are good to deal with on the phone, I don't remember now what the problem was but the guy was on the phone for an hour with me.


The sneak in the back door, I bet you need them to close that from their end.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

After the uninstall, make sure there are no AVG folders left in the Program Files, Program Files (x86) and Program Data folders. I find most programs do not completely uninstall these days. Registry keys may need to be deleted as well but that's not something to mess with unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

stick\shift said:


> After the uninstall, make sure there are no AVG folders left in the Program Files, Program Files (x86) and Program Data folders. I find most programs do not completely uninstall these days. Registry keys may need to be deleted as well but that's not something to mess with unless absolutely necessary.


I have checked and it is still in program files. I hit uninstall and it opens a page that says "Repair" and below that "Change", it will not let me go beyond that screen. Use to in XP or 7, I could go to program files and rename a file by adding a 1 or any number or letter after the name and save it and the file would never open again. I can't do that in W 10.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

If I remember correctly Jim, there was a fake AVG anitvirus floating around a while back which was actually malware. Delete and it comes back the next day.


Microsoft defender or MS security essentials is supposed to be able to get rid of it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Bob Sanders said:


> If I remember correctly Jim, there was a fake AVG anitvirus floating around a while back which was actually malware. Delete and it comes back the next day.
> 
> 
> Microsoft defender or MS security essentials is supposed to be able to get rid of it.


That must be what this is, it does come back every day. All the normal ways to uninstall it does not work at all. Thanks for the heads up Bob.

My pc has slowed down so slow it times out when trying to open a page at times.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

In Windows 10, there is a restore point program, that lets you restore your system to what it was before installing a program. 

You might be able to restore your system to before you installed the program, this will delete it and anything else that you have modified since then, and anything that it has affected. 

I've had to use it a time or two, before I paid Mc afee to get 2 years of their current AV. 

ED


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

If you suspect the version of AVG on your computer is malware, run the malware bytes program.
It is free and works great. The computer geeks at the office even use it to get rid of nasty stuff they can't figure out.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I use Revo uninstaller. It is free. There is also a trial version that forces the uninstall. I forget what program but it worked. I think AVG has become bloated. I tried Avira, but these days I use windows defender+paid malwarebytes for its ransomware abilities.
Revo auto sets up the restore points. Also in the registry deletes, delete the darker lines only.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Download your favorite antivirus and anti-malware apps. Try to install them in safe mode, and run a scan. If you get an error message, try a second time, sometimes it works. If it fails again, rename the install file to "explorer.exe".

www.howtogeek.com/howto/43090/heres-a-super-simple-trick-to-defeating-fake-anti-virus-malware/amp/

PS. I still use the real AVG. It works fine if you only install the antivirus and nothing else. 

Cheers!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

carpdad said:


> I use Revo uninstaller. It is free. There is also a trial version that forces the uninstall. I forget what program but it worked. I think AVG has become bloated. I tried Avira, but these days I use windows defender+paid malwarebytes for its ransomware abilities.
> Revo auto sets up the restore points. Also in the registry deletes, delete the darker lines only.


This works, I just tried it and AVG is now totally gone, I hope. Thanks for the heads up, I really appreciate it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

supers05 said:


> Download your favorite antivirus and anti-malware apps. Try to install them in safe mode, and run a scan. If you get an error message, try a second time, sometimes it works. If it fails again, rename the install file to "explorer.exe".
> 
> www.howtogeek.com/howto/43090/heres-a-super-simple-trick-to-defeating-fake-anti-virus-malware/amp/
> 
> ...


I hadn't thought to rename the install file, that is cool, I will save this to my files so if ever I need to remove something I can give this trick a try. Thanks a ton.


----------

